# Oral, on her, after sex



## matty73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey everyone. Ive heard that going down on women after sex can provide an incredible orgasm. I'm curious if thats true and if you've done it how was it approached. As for cum, not an issue, it doesnt bother me to taste it and she prefers it if i cum on her not in her. Thoughts.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Creampieing? Maybe...depending on certain aspects. 

Haven't tried it myself because my wife is the type that's done when its over, but I would have no problem trying it myself.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Depends on the timing and if I am still in the mood. Sometimes when you are done, you are done.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndyGuy (Oct 6, 2012)

I have done this with my wife several times and she really seems to enjoy it. I think the key is to "dive in" as soon as possible after finishing, while her senses are still heightened. My wife has had some pretty strong orgasms when we do this, so it's a great way to help her finish if she was unable to during sex.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Never done it after, but we do the queening thing.

Normally, not always as we like to mix it up a bit, she does cowgirl for 4 or 5 minutes and then sldies up my body while I am still on my back and pushes her ***** into my face, her muskiness after riding me for a few minutes is indescribable. 
I help by holding her up with my arms to stop her legs getting tired. It's very good for her because she can direct things more.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I've done this a few times right after having an orgasm and the mrs had enjoyed a lot !! Probably a combination of her slickness and my semen in her but she's told me that it's more of the naughtiness that im lapping up my own semen out of her ????


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

See now this is the perfect example of why this forum is so good- I never knew this! I will definitely try this soon but I guess this really brings up the subject of men tasting their own cum. I have forced it a few times in my life just to try it and was never able to really get into it. It would make cleanup so much easier all These years after a quick spank but no matter how hard I want to try the moment the juices flow my brain says no way in hell. 

So if I do try this, what am I to expect? Do the man juices go really deep and stay there or am I having to deal with this and just take the plunge? If it means having my wife encounter a mind blowing O one more time- I am willing to try.

Great question today.....


----------



## IndyGuy (Oct 6, 2012)

I think it really depends on how long it's been since your last orgasm, and which position you are using to go down on her. You'll definitely taste more if she is on top in a 69 type position than you will with her on her back. As far as the taste, I've never really been bothered by it. The mixture of her taste and mine mixed together really haven't been too offensive. I think part of it is that It is a huge turn on for me, knowing that i'm giving her pleasure in that way.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I do oral on her 

1]Before Sex
2]During Sex

NEVER after sex.
We usually use a towel for "cleaning up" after sex .


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

Would love to hear other opining on this. Tasting your own load is going to be a real mental barrier for me so how you get around this or positions that lesson this would be helpful.


----------



## IndyGuy (Oct 6, 2012)

You could always try a flavored lube if taste is an issue. We use those from time to time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Absolutely love performing uninhibited oral on her in most any shape, form, or fashion. But if she asked for it afterward, I'd try to acquiese but, in all honesty, I would have to get over being somewhat aversive to it. But I would at least give it a try!


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

I am fairly new to this forum but has the whole issue of men liking or at least accepting the taste of their own cum. As I have said, was always open to it but the brain just prevents it. But this idea right after PiV sounds like a way to focus elsewhere...just not sure. Might try this evening,


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

IndyGuy said:


> I have done this with my wife several times and she really seems to enjoy it. I think the key is to "dive in" as soon as possible after finishing, while her senses are still heightened. My wife has had some pretty strong orgasms when we do this, so it's a great way to help her finish if she was unable to during sex.


:iagree:

It does not happen often with us because she is usually faster to orgasm than I am, but the the times I have done this have been awesome!!!


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

No. The thought of that makes my stomach do backfips.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree man. Had a girlfriend in college that gave me an incredible hummer during the days that sex was just perfect. So I shot a huge load into her mouth and was so proud of myself on how much I felt com out. Then she looked up at me with this huge grin on her face and her index finger doing the cum hither (pun intended). Well you know what she wanted and since I was young and ****y I abliged. She gave me a huge French kiss and in on motion she shifted my entire load right into my mouth.... All I could do was accept her "gift" and swallow it like a man. Was my last experience doing that.... Being 19 and horny will make you do lots of things you may not do today!


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Never done it after, but we do the queening thing.
> 
> Normally, not always as we like to mix it up a bit, she does cowgirl for 4 or 5 minutes and then sldies up my body while I am still on my back and pushes her ***** into my face, her muskiness after riding me for a few minutes is indescribable.
> I help by holding her up with my arms to stop her legs getting tired. It's very good for her because she can direct things more.


Queening?? ::scratchhead:


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

PAmale said:


> I am fairly new to this forum but has the whole issue of men liking or at least accepting the taste of their own cum. As I have said, was always open to it but the brain just prevents it. But this idea right after PiV sounds like a way to focus elsewhere...just not sure. Might try this evening,


Youre thinking too much. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

For a woman.... it's awesome.... beyond awesome. Partly because you are still being sexual after the "final act"... partly because you are willing to taste your own stuff, and partly because we are still all turned on and any extra stuff is going to feel awesome. 

I'm thinking the taste shouldn't be bad. Women give men oral after PIV, sometimes just tasting their own juices.... sometimes after the juices are all mixed together... neither is awful. 

I think I should have said "SOME women" do that. I've read that some don't????


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Some? Most don't.

Most don't swallow either.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, "some" seems like a fair statement. Just curious tho, how can you say "most"? 

Most...in your experience? Like, most women love a large collection of shoes? 

And.... if most don't.... aren't they the same ones who will think it's icky for a guy to give oral after PIV?


----------



## matty73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for the comments. We plan on it tomorrow night. will let you know. for the guys that are freaked out by cum, its just cum. its not gonna kill you. I personally think its hot


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Queening?? ::scratchhead:


Yer that's what it's called.

As described my wife either before or during cow girl (never done it after sex, might try it but not sure) will slide up so her knees are above my head while I am laying down. It gives her great control over the proceedings. She can undulate her hips, press into me, move up or down as she sees fit.
I help her by bracing her thighs so she doesn't tired.

It's meant to be a female dominant/ male submissive position but we are not into that, it's just another sex game we play.

Initially my wife was unsure but now likes it a lot and it is a regular in our repertoire.

I have looked into it on the web and you can even get Queening seats and boxes, but I think this more if you are into the femdom scene.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

What is queening exactly?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

PAmale said:


> What is queening exactly?


See above post.

I think it is also used in cuckold relationships, where the cuckold cleans his hotwife after sex with her 'bull' partner.

Again not, most definitely not our thing.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

The Mrs and I had a rare session last night with both our sons knocked out due to 3 birthday parties we attended  and at the end I once again decided to go down on her especially since she had yet to orgasm.......... Well I'm not sure if I'll ever get used to the taste but I actually think I am??? Oh the Mrs enjoyed very much again


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> The Mrs and I had a rare session last night with both our sons knocked out due to 3 birthday parties we attended  and at the end I once again decided to go down on her especially since she had yet to orgasm.......... Well I'm not sure if I'll ever get used to the taste but I actually think I am??? Oh the Mrs enjoyed very much again


I am sure it's kind of different for a guy but to me it's no different than when my husband kisses me after oral or just like mentioned before giving a BJ after he has been inside me. It definitely makes you think about being clean. LOL

I think this "queening" that keeps being described just sounds like riding your man's face. I have never heard of it having a "proper" name.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I think this "queening" that keeps being described just sounds like riding your man's face. I have never heard of it having a "proper" name.


Yes that's it basically, I assume it is called queening because a queen is dominant and that sexual position is dominant for the female.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

So you think you are getting used to cleaning up your own semen? I just can't wrap my head around his (again no pun intended) but this all sounds so interesting but if this can be a new thing I ca try for the wife then I am going to give this a go. If I could just get used to this all together it would make like a whole lot easier when masturbating- no cleanup involved and no getting up out of bed- could just suck it up and go to sleep. But to be clear nothing of that statement sounds close to being doable. Just like the efficiency factor. The last thing guys like to do is get up grab a towel, wipe off, then get back into be. Too much effort when your body has endorphins flying around.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

PAmale said:


> So you think you are getting used to cleaning up your own semen? I just can't wrap my head around his (again no pun intended) but this all sounds so interesting but if this can be a new thing I ca try for the wife then I am going to give this a go. If I could just get used to this all together it would make like a whole lot easier when masturbating- no cleanup involved and no getting up out of bed- could just suck it up and go to sleep. But to be clear nothing of that statement sounds close to being doable. Just like the efficiency factor. The last thing guys like to do is get up grab a towel, wipe off, then get back into be. Too much effort when your body has endorphins flying around.


I think a lot of guys would see a difference in giving oral to their woman after cumming and just cleaning his own load after masturbating. I don't think the point is to "get use to your own cum". I think the point is to be able to lose yourself in the moment with you SO and not see coming into contact with your own cum as gross.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

I guess it is too connected for me. Not saying I am not going to try this but this is what will be going through my mind. It is all the same. Cum is cum no matter how disguised.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I think a lot of guys would see a difference in giving oral to their woman after cumming and just cleaning his own load after masturbating. I don't think the point is to "get use to your own cum". I think the point is to be able to lose yourself in the moment with you SO and not see coming into contact with your own cum as gross.


I strongly feel this is exactly ow my wife feels though we've never actually discussed it ( yet ) because I'm sometimes embarrassed to bring it up but I believe she gets a huge turnon knowing I'm cleaning up my own mess. She has yet not to have a huge orgasm when I've gone down on her like this thus being the good hubby I am ..... I do wink wink. !


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I did want to try it once, but my DW didn't like the idea, as much as she didn't like giving BJ after PIV. She never swallow too.
Want to try it again sometimes.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

An amazing topic because it is one area I never thought of or discussed and I am a pretty open guy. Will try/ do anything once. I guess this is next. Will keep the postees updated. And I will have to see if my wife gets turned on by her guy cleaning up his own spunk- very interesting premise.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Is the purpose to give her an orgasm or to basically clean her up? I think there is a difference in this as well. I think that may be something we need cleared up from the OP.


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

How funny is this....

My wife asked me to do this for the first time ever out of the blue this am right after her O's. After 23 years.

She has never been able to O on her back or from oral or anything but her own fingers while on her stomach...(well one time she kept going while turning over..)

I wiped her off with a towel first ha ha...but I think I got a little taste of myself .... oh well... no biggie.

She just wanted to try it out for a few minutes and she did not O again but I think she had already had 3 on her stomach.she sounded like she liked it a lot.....normally she uses her fingers in herself while I do penetration from behind her lying on her back and squeezing the hell out of her with my arms and thighs...normally that is her only way to O.

So funny to read this right after this happening for the first time in our lives.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

No, I find it incredibly disgusting to lick one's own squirts, 

I do a lot of things but when it comes to stuff like that or anything anal based, its not happening.

I usually give oral after I'll have either emptied on or been swallowed.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Kasler said:


> *No, I find it incredibly disgusting to lick one's own squirts, *
> 
> *I do a lot of things but when it comes to stuff like that or anything anal based, its not happening.*
> 
> I usually give oral after I'll have either emptied on or been swallowed.


:iagree:

Same here with me.
But after sex,my wife likes me to stay inside of her.
She gets upset if I withdraw .She likes to feel all the spasms etc. Sometimes she is able to bring my P " back to life" by just squeezing it with her Kegel movements.
To me,THAT is incredibly sexy.

But to each his own. I have never tasted my cum , and I don't think I want to!
I've tasted hers , and I love it.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Do you kiss your wife after giving her oral CM?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Do you kiss your wife after giving her oral CM?


Yup.
And it goes both ways.
Immediately after giving me oral,she comes up to kiss me.
But very rarely do I ever " finish" in her mouth. She prefers me to finish inside her,like I said in my other post.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Yup.
> And it goes both ways.
> Immediately after giving me oral,she comes up to kiss me.
> But very rarely do I ever " finish" in her mouth. She prefers me to finish inside her,like I said in my other post.


I'm with your wife on that one. Lol

But technically you have tasted yourself then. I know I end up tasting myself on my husband frequently.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Do you kiss your wife after giving her oral CM?


As a very young man, I would not kiss her afterward out of my own perception of respect for her. That was only until she insisted on kissing me afterwards did I know that it was really OK. From that point on, it became commonplace for me.

And since that time, I have never had any notable problems with it, although my first wife, while barely tolerating it, seemed to have some serious reservations about the practice.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

First thing is - it's all psychological (i.e. it's not going to hurt you, and it doesn't taste that bad - I mean, if you expect the wife swallow, it can't be, right?)

So - it's a psychological thing.

I personally have never done it - it doesn't excite me. Her sucking me after I've been inside her does, and she doesn't mind that, so she does it for me sometimes. If she wanted me to do it, I would, in a similar way - not because it excites me, but because it excites her. 
For me, sex isn't about give and take, but give and receive. I'll give her what she likes, and she gives me what I like (provided it's not painful, dangerous or degrading - all turnoffs for me.)


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have done this for my wife many times, and I don't see what the big deal is.

Unless she wants you to do this because she likes the idea of you cleaning up your cum, if you are doing this to give her additional orgasms, you should be working on her cl!t anyway. Just have her lay on her back on a towel or similar, and go to work on her cl!t with your tongue. Most, if not all, of your baby batter will run out of her vaginal opening, well below the cl!t, and unless the smell is a big deal to you, you shouldn't have to contact any of the cum that comes out.

For me, the only reason to do this is to give her more orgasms once I have shot my load, and can't use my penis any more without a rest which would cause her to "lose the moment".

My wife has never expressed any desire to have me clean up after myself by licking it all up, she is just interested in having more orgasms.


----------



## hubbyfetish (Oct 2, 2012)

I too have done this for my wife many times. I am 100% sure that she does not look at it as I am cleaning her up.

There are times that she will not have had a "O" that when I finish, then I go right to work down there. As stated, if you want you can stay just around the cl!t and there would be no reason to taste yourself. I know from experience, my wife has a stronger "O" if I slide some of my "batter" up over her cl!t and pleasure her.

There are other times that she will be on top and when I am done, if she needs/wants more...she will kneel over my face, grab on to the head board and will use her hips.....and grind on my face. Being in this position, yes I get a good taste my "batter" - but hey she enjoys it....I am not going to deny her any pleasure as she would not deny me any pleasure. 

We have always been give and take and we are working on our 17th year!!


----------



## matty73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Amazing posts, as for the OP hoplesslyjaded. IT was about doing down after sex, not the clean up. The cleanup is a given, depending on what position is happening. Off to bed to see how this goes, im hoping for super O, lol


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

oral randomly for her cause i enjoy giving it

oral before sex

oral after sex

i like to give oral


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

I do it, if she can swallow it all, I can certainly taste it in her... nothing wrong with the taste of "us".... 

Is erotic to her, same feeling as when she sucks me after I have cum inside her...


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I like to swallow, kiss after he's gone down, BJs after being inside... nothing really off limits there but since I usually O first, never had one after PiV... Hmm...

And there are ways to give oral with out "cleaning" it up...


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

cone said:


> I do it, if she can swallow it all, I can certainly taste it in her... nothing wrong with the taste of "us"....
> 
> Is erotic to her, same feeling as when she sucks me after I have cum inside her...


My husband said the same thing about tasting "us"...for me using the words "cleaning it up" kinda puts it into a dirtier context to me as opposed to just doing it


----------

